# Metropolis Mod



## Alex (15/9/14)

http://www.frontier-industry.com/shop/metropolis-mod






*Metropolis Mod*

$450.00

The Metropolis mod is a versatile 60-watt variable voltage mod, hand crafted from olive wood, stainless steel and copper. It uses the robust Murata OKL chip with a voltage output range of 3.3 to 5 volts, adjusted via a dial set in the base, and is built with maximum reverse-polarity and over-current protections.
We use the highest quality materials and components available, and the potentiometer used to adjust the voltage has a rated life of 50,000 to 2 million turns. The Metropolis has only one other moving part: a spring-loaded 510 connector with a stainless steel body and threads, which will easily and reliably mate with any 510-type atomizer. The transistorized touch switch has no moving parts, and is activated when your hand contacts both the steel battery tube and the copper pin set in the side of the unit. A red LED set in the top of the unit indicates when the unit is providing power as well as battery voltage.
Two 18350 batteries are required, and we currently recommend the purple Efest 10.5-amp cells. A 0.5 ohm coil will draw between 20 and 50 watts on this device, and therefore we strongly advise against builds below 0.5 ohm, because the device or batteries may be damaged.
Dimensions approximately: 3-5/8" tall 1-7/8" wide 1" deep

Each of these items is unique and made-to-order. Please allow up to one month for shipping.



















http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...created_the_ironwood_mod_heres_my_latest_the/

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

That is serious sexyness. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Nice, but the price...eish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

Fasttech will have it ....In ....3......2....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Love the one with the long drip tip! Looks sooo stylish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

I like how the firing switch work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Beautiful organic elegance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

way way too expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.frontier-industry.com/shop/metropolis-mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beauty. and petite too. that would definitely go onto a wishlist
Pity for the price...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/9/14)

Although the price tag may deter, I'm sure there won't be a shortage of takers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

